# important - NORTH CAROLINA ridesharing-INSURANCE story.



## Jamie Coalsten (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi everyone, name is Jamie. I am new to this site and relatively new to North Carolina. I love the interaction. Wanted to share quick story, I just moved to North Carolina a few months ago from Pennsylvania. I have been doing rideshare just over a year. In PA there are many many options for ridesharing insurance Didn't relize my insurance through Geico and Allstate (swicthed to) both didn't cover me when I moved to NC for UBER/LYFT. Come to find out very few companies actually cover ridesharing and even if you are not on the app won't cover you if take part in rideshare business. I found this young man online searching for insurance options in North Carolina by the name Yaakov Lichter 718)877-4597. I posted to someones comment earlier about him because I think very highly of him. He explained to me the coverages clearly and also saved me money with a rideshare friendly insurance company. With regards to the business I have not had as much success monetarily in NC as of yet with riders but the competition here in Wilmington is not as fierce as it was in Philadelphia. Adjusting can take time but its definitely getting more and popular in the bigger cities here. I am really happy to have found him because I did not realize when you switch from one State to the other Insurance companies don't insure their clients the same way. I think its ridiculous but good for you all to know and wanted to share with you. I think he is licensed in a bunch of States but not sure which ones aside for PA, CT and NC. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Jamie Coalsten said:


> Hi everyone, name is Jamie. I am new to this site and relatively new to North Carolina. I love the interaction. Wanted to share quick story, I just moved to North Carolina a few months ago from Pennsylvania. I have been doing rideshare just over a year. In PA there are many many options for ridesharing insurance Didn't relize my insurance through Geico and Allstate (swicthed to) both didn't cover me when I moved to NC for UBER/LYFT. Come to find out very few companies actually cover ridesharing and even if you are not on the app won't cover you if take part in rideshare business. I found this young man online searching for insurance options in North Carolina by the name Yaakov Lichter 718)877-4597. I posted to someones comment earlier about him because I think very highly of him. He explained to me the coverages clearly and also saved me money with a rideshare friendly insurance company. With regards to the business I have not had as much success monetarily in NC as of yet with riders but the competition here in Wilmington is not as fierce as it was in Philadelphia. Adjusting can take time but its definitely getting more and popular in the bigger cities here. I am really happy to have found him because I did not realize when you switch from one State to the other Insurance companies don't insure their clients the same way. I think its ridiculous but good for you all to know and wanted to share with you. I think he is licensed in a bunch of States but not sure which ones aside for PA, CT and NC. Hope this helps!


Most people do not realize that there is a difference in insurance from state to state. My wife worked for State Farm as an auto adjuster (for 32 years), starting in Mississippi, then being transferred to Alabama. She knew all about adjusting autos in Mississippi, but had to learn about the coverage in Alabama. Thankfully, she is now retired.


----------



## Asher85 (Dec 15, 2016)

What insurance did you end up getting. In Asheville NC and about to start Ubering. Thanks!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

One point of information;
The OP states most rideshare insurance won't cover you "even when you are off app performing some type of rideshare".
He may have meant ON app.
No one will cover you off app unless you have taxi or For Hire insurance here in NC.
Thank you
God bless
And goodnight.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

All states have laws that regulate what insurance companies can charge, and thus, both business and regulatory objectives must be met. 
There are three main reasons for the differences: 1) Minimum auto insurance requirements: Most states have minimum liability requirements and these help determine the rates in each state. 2) Cost of living: States with higher costs of living may also have higher insurance rates. 3) Population density: The probability of accidents occurring is greater in areas with higher population densities. More people and more accidents, the higher the rates.
Her in Alabama, I pay an extra $735.81 every 6 months for a rider that will cover occupants in my auto, when NOT ON the Uber app. This means that if I work in a area that Uber does not service, I can transport passengers, receive money, so long as the ratio of on app and off app is 50/50 ratio. (as written in the policy). As of 2010, New Hampshire and Wisconsin are the only two states that do not require its residents have auto insurance.

Population density and the number and size of cities all play a big role in determining insurance rates. For example, states like New York, Pennsylvania, and Massachusetts tend to lean toward larger cities with more dense populations.


----------

